# NiFe30 Wire



## Amy (12/3/20)

Hi,Do someone maybe stock dicodes NiFe30 I know tha wire is pretty rare in SA but maybe I am in luck...

https://www.dicodes-mods.com/dicodes-resistance-wire-nife30.html

Alternative brand might also work if spec is close enough...

Thanks


----------

